# Unidentified African



## GowanusBklyn (Jan 20, 2020)

Hi - Can anyone help me identify this african (the black one)? I have had him for many years and don't recall where I got him or what he is. He is solid black with orange-brown coloring on his fins. He has just recently started to look a little beat up, though he does not seem to be abused. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated?


----------



## lovely_jdw (Mar 16, 2019)

Kinda looks like a bumblebee cichlid if it has vertical stripes I'm unable to make out in the pic. If the fin tips are red it could be a haplochromis greenwoodi.


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

I don't know but it's neither of the above. The head's the wrong shape for Haplochromis, and it looks nothing like a bumblebee...


----------



## GowanusBklyn (Jan 20, 2020)

Thanks for both of your thoughts. He definitely does not have any stripes like a bumblebee. The coloring on the fins is more subtle than the Haplochromis. The coloring is very similar to a Yellowfin Borleyi but with a broader body. He has a very mellow disposition and does not have much interaction with his tankmates.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Probably an old Borleyi.


----------



## lovely_jdw (Mar 16, 2019)

Lol I replied because no one else was. Sorry


----------



## GowanusBklyn (Jan 20, 2020)

I appreciated the thoughts!


----------

